# Automatic Fire Alarm system



## Meadowbend99 (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm trying to find a good definition for automatic fire alarm system and what that entails.  I have a small mercantile store being asked to put in an automatic fire alarm system.  We'll ask the fire marshal for his clarification, but I'm trying to find a good definition.  Their space is roughly 6,000 SF with 115 occupants, no sprinkler system.  Could they use battery or hard-wired smoke detectors?  I can't find where it says they are required to provide a control system that automatically connects to fire dept.  Using 2012 IFC.


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2018)

State of Texas I think says once you put more than two devices pull or smoke

You are a fire slarm system


Does not appear to be required, unless a local thing

Ask for the code section and post it here.

Is this a stand alone building or in like a strip mall??


----------



## Meadowbend99 (Oct 24, 2018)

It is stand alone.  We are in a small city known for being tough.  I'm trying to find a good definition describing what an automatic fire alarm is from a fire alarm system.  Everything I'm reading is so ambiguous.


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2018)

Yep

In my code I would say there are two

One that monitors a fire sprinkler system only

Than there is almost all others with
A fire alarm panel 

Automatic is more like systems with smoke detectors, heat detectors and similar

Manual you would add manual pull stations


Like I said if not a local requirement, than one is not required

Get it in black and white, if not there, than no fire alarm required!!!!


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2018)

Once you get the code section from him, which you will not unless local thing,,,

Post the section here so we can look at it and comment


----------



## Meadowbend99 (Oct 24, 2018)

Just received:  Per the fire marshal:

Fire Detection Plans submitted for review shall be submitted using the following criteria. A manual and automatic fire alarm system shall be provided in new buildings and structures other than in Group U occupancies that have a fire area exceeding 5,000 square feet in accordance with Sections 907.2.1 through 907.2.23. Systems shall be equipped with one means of automatic activation, and manual activation.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 24, 2018)

MANUAL FIRE ALARM BOX. A manually operated device used to initiate an alarm signal.

Everything else is "automatic" and not required to  they 


[F] AUTOMATIC. As applied to fire protection devices, a device or system providing an emergency function without the necessity for human intervention and activated as a result of a predetermined temperature rise, rate of temperature rise or combustion products.

[F] AUTOMATIC FIRE-EXTINGUISHING SYSTEM. An approved system of devices and equipment which automatically detects a fire and discharges an approved fire-extinguishing agent onto or in the area of a fire.

[F] AUTOMATIC SMOKE DETECTION SYSTEM. A fire alarm system that has initiation devices that utilize smoke detectors for protection of an area such as a room or space with detectors to provide early warning of fire.

[F] 907.6.5 Monitoring.
Fire alarm systems required by this chapter or by the International Fire Code shall be monitored by an approved supervising station in accordance with NFPA 72.

Exception: Monitoring by a supervising station is not required for:

1.    Single- and multiple-station smoke alarms required by Section 907.2.11.

2.    Smoke detectors in Group I-3 occupancies.

3.    Automatic sprinkler systems in one- and two-family dwellings.

[F] 907.6.5.1 Automatic telephone-dialing devices.
Automatic telephone-dialing devices used to transmit an emergency alarm shall not be connected to any fire department telephone number unless approved by the fire chief.


With all that said the I-Codes only require a Manual Fire Alarm system is required


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2018)

Meadowbend99 said:


> Just received:  Per the fire marshal:
> 
> Fire Detection Plans submitted for review shall be submitted using the following criteria. A manual and automatic fire alarm system shall be provided in new buildings and structures other than in Group U occupancies that have a fire area exceeding 5,000 square feet in accordance with Sections 907.2.1 through 907.2.23. Systems shall be equipped with one means of automatic activation, and manual activation.





Appears local thing

If you want to take it one more step

Do open records request to city secretary for those sections

To see if it is adopted code/ordinance




Is this building in an incorporated Texas city 

Or county area??


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2018)

Not sure what they want though 

Systems shall be equipped with one means of automatic activation, and manual activation.

Does one pull and one smoke meet the requirement???

Plus no mention of audio visual requirements 


Do you want to post the city or private message it to me


----------

